# Spider ID



## Umbral (Jul 31, 2014)

Any idea what this is, looks to me like a red back with increases red. Most likely isn't so let me know what you think.


----------



## arevenant (Jul 31, 2014)

It's more similar to_ Latrodectus hasselti _than any other australian spider that I can tell definitively so I'd go with your first guess as correct.


----------



## Bipex (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks like a brown House Spider _Steatoda grossa to me_.


----------



## arevenant (Jul 31, 2014)

Bipex said:


> Looks like a brown House Spider _Steatoda grossa to me_.



Could be also. a birds eye photo would make things way easier


----------

